# Vape Shops Port Elizabeth



## Nightwalker

Are we behind the times or are there some in PE?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gary Des Scnade
PE Agent
99 Villiers Road, Walmer - Tel: 079 157 2178


----------



## Nightwalker

Stroodlepuff said:


> Gary Des Scnade
> PE Agent
> 99 Villiers Road, Walmer - Tel: 079 157 2178


Omg. I'm on the WhatsApp group with him. Didn't think to ask there


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

We are thinking about opening a vape shop and vape lounge in PE. If any PE vapers would like to manage a vape shop please PM me. We will need two full-time employees


----------



## Nightwalker

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are thinking about opening a vape shop and vape lounge in PE. If any PE vapers would like to manage a vape shop please PM me. We will need two full-time employees


I can't do that, but I'll be a full time client


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

shaun patrick said:


> I can't do that, but I'll be a full time client


Please put the word out if you know of any young vape fanatics looking for a fun and rewarding job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Please put the word out if you know of any young vape fanatics looking for a fun and rewarding job


Done


----------



## Silver

Moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum for the benefit of the vendors that choose to reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Thanks Silver. Already had positive responses and may have found the perfect PE shop manager and vape fanatic. We are working on the shop location and waiting to hear from the landlord. If we get this location it will pump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Nightwalker

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Thanks Silver. Already had positive responses and may have found the perfect PE shop manager and vape fanatic. We are working on the shop location and waiting to hear from the landlord. If we get this location it will pump.


I would be interested in knowing what's planned, wld you msg me?


----------



## MickeyVapes

Any news on this?


----------



## Nightwalker

MickeyVapes said:


> Any news on this?


The best place around is the Vapeshack, kings court mall. Newly opened but owner has been around awhile. Go in at the barn and owl entrance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StangV2_0

Is Vape Shack the only store in PE? I heard there may be another one. Vape Corner or something..


----------



## Nightwalker

StangV2_0 said:


> Is Vape Shack the only store in PE? I heard there may be another one. Vape Corner or something..


There's the shack.(vape shop)
Then there's the lounge (vape shop) at the boardwalk.
There's weselys at the bridge, but more of a tobacconist.
There's chazis, (expensive) at moffet on main.


----------



## StangV2_0

Nightwalker said:


> There's the shack.(vape shop)
> Then there's the lounge (vape shop) at the boardwalk.
> There's weselys at the bridge, but more of a tobacconist.
> There's chazis, (expensive) at moffet on main.


Thanks for quick reply dude!! Moffet on main has a vape shop? 

Im looking for a drip tip adapter. Picked up a limitless 24 Rda and i hate the massive hole on top. Think its a 510 Delrin drip tip adapter that I need. 


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

StangV2_0 said:


> Thanks for quick reply dude!! Moffet on main has a vape shop?
> 
> Im looking for a drip tip adapter. Picked up a limitless 24 Rda and i hate the massive hole on top. Think its a 510 Delrin drip tip adapter that I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


If the shack or the lounge doesn't have it, then try SirVape or vapers Corner


----------



## StangV2_0

Nightwalker said:


> If the shack or the lounge doesn't have it, then try SirVape or vapers Corner


Do you perhaps have an address or preferably a contact number for me? Never been to those shops. 

Vape Shack and Chiloz dont have. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

StangV2_0 said:


> Do you perhaps have an address or preferably a contact number for me? Never been to those shops.
> 
> Vape Shack and Chiloz dont have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


http://www.vaperscorner.co.za

http://www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

